# How can I stop anyone Downloading??



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi,
One of my friend owning a cyber cafe. The peoblem is soem of custommers browsing adult sites, same time they unknowingly download search bars, which will make the hoempage to soem search engine. If we wantt o change it also I cant. I am using Internet Explorer latest version.
Please say me how to ban sites in Internet explorer?
Bye


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 29, 2004)

DUDE!!!

Use Firefox...
It's the best..!!!!

* No Search Bars or Adware installed!!
* very Light on memory!!!!
* Very Fast!!!!
* THE BEST BROWSER!!!!


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont think thats what he wants Nikhil. He can still install activex of applets using firefox. Also in IE it is possible for you to stop the installation of the components by the admin itself. So there wont be any issues. I use firefox a lot myself. I do find that it doesnt work on certain pages tho...interesting...


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 29, 2004)

I think he wants this ...Ok ask your friend to do this ...
1)Make sure to run an antispyware application like spybot Search & destroy.
2) make sure to run both software and hardware firewalls and antivirus applications to protect yourself against Trojan horses 
3 Watch out for cookies.
4)  Make sure your browser settings are stringent enough to protect you. In IE, this means your security settings for the Internet Zone should be at least medium. Deny the browser permission to install any ActiveX control you haven't requested.
  Do this and will help you so much in a long run ..Errr your friend in a long run.


----------



## go4inet (Nov 29, 2004)

Also use Opera !

Or use Browser Sential ! and remove thm


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 29, 2004)

hmm buddy u can install Nortorn Internet security or there are many parental contol programs dat ban people from visiting porn sites.
BTW nikhil is right... get firefox it simply rocks  

www.getfirefox.com

But there is a problem...... as ur friend own a cybercafe... so we indians are so obvious to IE dat for almost 75% of people internet is all about Internet Explorer and Instant memengers!!
we indians never try something new...... buddy i recommed u install firefox and keep it as a seconday browser as of now. and u can switch it completely to Firefox when u feel customers are confortable with them 

what nikhil meant was that most of such search tools and spywares are written for IE so it doesn't matter Firefox so www.getfirefox.com

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## swatkat (Nov 30, 2004)

Use these softwares:
1]SpywareBlaster-to prevent spywares/adware from installing itself,also has bad download blocker.
*www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

2]SpyBot SnD 1.3-with it's Browser Helper running in background,it prevents the installation of BHOs,spyuware etc.
*www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html

3]SpywareGuard-Actively monitors for spyware/adware/malware downloads and installations and blocks them.
*www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareguard.html

4]AVG 7 Free Editon-need i say more  
5]PC Cilin Internet Security Suite.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 30, 2004)

Dude use Cyber sentinal google to get that.. Coz my friend uses that in his browsing center.. its is showind a good results over there.. even if ur mail has any name such as porn nude... it wont display also.... quite good na...


----------



## krazydude (Nov 30, 2004)

Get one of those Cyber Nanny s/w which r there to protect kids frm porn


----------



## krishnansurya (Nov 30, 2004)

*use*

use zone alarms its very very effective


----------



## saROMan (Dec 1, 2004)

but the basic q remains.....how to prevent some one to d/l any thing.....

well 1 ans though......Hide the HDD ...from the user..Map the Drive  on Server  or  Host ...on every comp..so that any thing d/l  can be ...saved and  retrived from the Server with help of owner ....thus ur frnd knows what..is being d/l ....well i donno how u can prevent some 1 from d/l .....sorry


----------



## mariner (Dec 1, 2004)

Use spyware blaster ans spywareguard for getting real time protection and prevent browser hijackings !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deep (Dec 1, 2004)

ranjithbajpe said:
			
		

> Hi,
> One of my friend owning a cyber cafe. The peoblem is soem of custommers browsing adult sites, same time they unknowingly download search bars, which will make the hoempage to soem search engine. If we wantt o change it also I cant. I am using Internet Explorer latest version.
> Please say me how to ban sites in Internet explorer?
> Bye



setup proxy server or firewall on server and then block whcihever file types you want

for windows Kerio Winroute Firewall is good and for linux  Squid is very good...

Both have options to block certain files or sites with specific words in the URL...

or 2nd option would be enabeling active directory and then controling everything using group policies but this will need some expert to do it so first option (for windows) will be better...

Deep


----------

